# The”Other” DeRosa



## alexander55 (Apr 8, 2021)

Found this one recently. Parts seems to be all over the place from a dating standpoint. Curious as to your thoughts about the age of the frame (and any parts you want to comment on as well). Also curious as to the brand of the brake levers and the headset. Thanks for any information you’re willing to share!


----------



## Coalfield (May 3, 2021)

The “Other” De Rosa
					

Ugo De Rosa's bikes are best known for their sponsorship of the early Faema team; they were the first to ride his bikes after Raphael Geminiani requested one for the Giro in 1958. Later Motta and Merckx also approached Ugo to build their frames. Soon the De Rosa name was laid out in cycling...




					theradavist.com
				




Preceding Ugo DeRosa's Milan operation there was Raffaele DeRosa building bikes in Naples.  I have never seen one in person but missed buying one about 3 years ago.

Regarding the age of your frame, under the BB derailleur routing would say probably 1980's. Lack of bottle braze-ons would say early 80's.  Universal 125 brakes could be late 70s - early '80s. Rear derailleur is either Victory or Triomphe.  Crankset Ofmega Gran Premio.  Pics from velobase.net 






not sure about brake levers.  

Anything stamped on bottom bracket?


----------



## alexander55 (May 3, 2021)

Thank you very much for this useful and generous reply.  I appreciate it.  

Nothing stamped on the bottom bracket.


----------



## Coalfield (May 3, 2021)

Here's the one I missed on Seattle Craigslist in 2017


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2021)

The late 90s Moser Formas were re-badged Primatos, and the last lugged steel Moser offered. 
DeRosa also built many of the late '80s Moser frames.


----------



## alexander55 (May 30, 2021)

Really interesting. I didn’t know that connection. Thanks for the information.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2021)

they can be remarkable buys in comparison - I paid $175 for the '98 Forma frame above, had a working bike for $650, though later upgraded a few older parts-bin components with nicer Campy and a Campy Record/Moskva wheelset.
Out of all my bikes, this is the smoothest, quietest, fastest, and best climber.


----------

